# Puppy is shedding at 3 months old



## jduntouchable (Aug 26, 2014)

Other puppy owners on this site have observed shedding at 10 months. My puppy turned 12 weeks and has started shedding. Is this normal? 
I was starting to notice her fur around the house so I used the furminator on her and noticed clumps were coming off.

It is fall, so perhaps that is the reason? also I do bath her every 2 weeks and use dog soap and not human soap. But is 2 weeks too frequent to bathe the dog?

Thanks for all the responses, I greatly appreciate them


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

My puppy is 10 weeks old. I arrived at a party yesterday covered in puppy fluff after giving my pup a farewell cuddle so yes it is normal.

Be careful with the furminator. It shreds (cuts) the coat. 

I bathe my goldens when they need it which turns out to be every 3-4 weeks.

Goldens do shed a lot of fur. It may be a bit of a shock at first but most of us learn to accept it and wear it with pride

You might be interested in these threads:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/110957-furminator-tool-2.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...do-you-should-you-use-furminator-puppies.html


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I would not use the furminator on a 3 month puppy. It removes too much coat. Goldens shed, and it stars young.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Ours has been shedding since we got her at 8 weeks. She is 71/2 months and this fall time shedding is crazy! This is our first shedding dog. I was so excited to find that our groomer will do a "blow out" and nail trim for $15. Something to consider if the shedding makes you crazy over time. It totally helps. They brush her and use the high velocity blower and it helps a ton!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh! PLEASE do not use a furminator on your puppy. I am not a fan of those things at all, would only use one on an adult dog with a spay coat several inches thick. 

Your puppy needs that fur to protect her. I don't know what part of the world you live in, but it's fall where I live and getting chilly and dogs need some fur to stay warm. Your Golden Retriever will shed all year round and a couple times a year it will be worse than usual. If it bothers you, just vacuum twice a day but please don't razor your puppies coat off, that is what a furminator is, a razor tool.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me that if i don't sweep and vacuum today, the fur balls may take over.  
Goldens shed. Furminators are evil. That is all


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> Goldens shed. Furminators are evil. That is all


:--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Goldens shed all the time, usually having a big shed twice a year. It's just something we learn to live with.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

It is amazing though how many pet store employees and groomers tell people the wrong things such as using the furminator or even worse shaving your dog.


----------



## jduntouchable (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice... I've seen other topics on this site saying the furminator is a great tool. so I bought one. On the package instructions it says to begin using on puppies so that it gets used to it. I didn't know it was actually stripping the fur. 
I was just curious about her shedding because until recently I haven't observed any shedding, I've taken her on car rides and never had to clean up the car. but now a week has gone by where I've started to notice her shedding. 

Is this going to continue, or will the shedding stop after while? I expected shedding but thought it would happen twice a year...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

jduntouchable said:


> Thanks for the advice... I've seen other topics on this site saying the furminator is a great tool. so I bought one. On the package instructions it says to begin using on puppies so that it gets used to it. I didn't know it was actually stripping the fur.
> I was just curious about her shedding because until recently I haven't observed any shedding, I've taken her on car rides and never had to clean up the car. but now a week has gone by where I've started to notice her shedding.
> 
> Is this going to continue, or will the shedding stop after while? I expected shedding but thought it would happen twice a year...


Goldens shed MORE twice a year but they do shed year round. They are double coated. My flatie does not shed as much but still have to vacuum once a day to three times a week. Also changed my clothes to mostly grey (white and black) and designated a car for the dogs ONLY so I do not have to vacuum each car or have dog hair with my coffee as I drive to work.


----------

